# Breakfast taco using melted cheese as the "shell"



## idahopz (Nov 9, 2015)

Grated some Manchego cheese (about 1/3 to 1/2 cup per taco)
The piles of cheese were heated on a hot griddle until the bottom browned nicely - then add the filling to warm (or have pre-warmed filling)
The filling consisted of bacon, a little crumbled sausage, diced potatoes, onions, and of course, more cheese.  However, you can use scrambled eggs, or anything you can think of that you like for a savory breakfast.
When almost done, one side was folded over the other, then removed from the heat and allowed to slightly cool - shortly the cheese "shell" hardened and are ready to eat.
*Result*: crisp cheesy shell, moist potatoes complementing the smoky bacon and tang of the onion













IMG_0199.jpg



__ idahopz
__ Nov 9, 2015


----------



## cmayna (Nov 9, 2015)

Un Freakin' incredible.  Must do that this coming weekend.

Oh......BTW, welcome to SMF.


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 9, 2015)

That is pure friggen genius!!! I would devour those!  Points!!


----------



## idahopz (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks gents, for the welcome and most kind comments


----------



## floridasteve (Nov 10, 2015)

That does look good!
:points:


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 10, 2015)

OH MY!  SWMBO would kill for that!


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 12, 2015)

I think my cardiologist would kill me.... but I don't care! That looks amazing!


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 12, 2015)

I saw something similar on the food network, except it was a pizza with a cheese crust like this.


----------



## alelover (Nov 12, 2015)

Dude. That is awesome.I need to make those. I don't have a cardiologist.


----------

